# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  L

## ralphboats

Oliver looked up at the yellow tree. He knew Laura was approaching. He knew Laura disliked trees. He knew a colour she disliked. He had to get things moving. A monkey was there.
'I'm sweating, you brown beast! She'll have my money stopped!'
The monkey held his elegant head to one side. He picked up Oliver's problem.
'I can put girls in a trance. Tell me a joke. I'll help you if I find your joke amusing.'
'What do you call a man from Targos with a single standard certificate?'
'I don't know.'
'Gifted.'
Laura approached the orange guitar.

----------

